# Important Upcoming Events That Every Christian Should Pay Attention To.....



## Nice & Wavy (May 23, 2013)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*The Coming BLOOD MOONS*[/FONT]





[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *
http://www.pray4zion.org/TheComingBloodMoons.html

Shalom Partner and Friend of **Israel**,*

We found the *“blood-red moon”*  work interesting and began looking into possible connections to past  and future “Jewish Feasts”… and to our amazement found there are very  significant connections and trust that you will find this teaching  fascinating too! 

*“And I will show wonders in the heavens, and in the earth, blood and fire and pillars of smoke.  The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the coming of the great and awesome day of Jehovah.”  Joel 2:30 -31 “The sun shall be turned into darkness and the moon into blood, before that great and glorious Day of the Lord.” Acts **2:20*

   The Jewish Talmud (book of tradition / Interpretation) says; “When the moon is in eclipse, it is a bad omen for Israel. If its face is as red as blood, (it is a sign that) the sword is coming to the world.” *Therefore:* *Lunar Eclipse = bad omen for the Jewish people and **Israel**; Blood Moon = sword coming; Solar Eclipse = bad omen for the world.*  Four, blood moons on Jewish Feast days within two years in Israel is very rare  and has only occurred seven times since the time of Yeshua (Jesus).  There are now four blood moons scheduled to appear in 2014/2015 and then  there will NOT be any for the next 100 years. 

  Every time a blood moon pattern has appeared on Jewish feast days a big event affects the nation of Israel. The event affecting Israel  begins just before the actual years of the blood moons. To understand  what will happen in the 2014 - 2015 “blood moons” you must understand  the pattern of blood moons in the past.

*NASA *found that we have had *“blood-red moons”* on the first day of Passover and the first day of Sukkoth on back-to-back years seven times since 1 A.D. Three of these occurrences were connected to *1492* (the final year of the Spanish Inquisition), *1948 *(statehood for Israel and the War of Independence), and *1967*  (the Six-Day War) — some of the most significant days in Jewish  history. According to *NASA* - Four 'blood-red' TOTAL lunar eclipses WILL fall again on* Passover and Sukkoth in 2014 and 2015… the same back-to-back occurrences at the time of 1492, 1948 and 1967.* 

Seven back-to-back, blood-red moons have fallen on the first day of Passover and Sukkoth, with the “eighth time”… coming in *2014 and 2015.* *The meaning of the number "Eight”in the Bible is "New Beginnings"…* The eighth day was new  after God rested. There are 7 days in a week and the 8th day is a new  beginning. Christ rose on the 8th day which was a new beginning for the  world.  When the whole earth was covered with the flood, it was Noah “the eighth person” (2 Peter 2:5) who stepped out on to a new earth to commence a new order of things. “Eight souls” (1 Peter 3:20) passed through to the new or re-generated world.  Hence, too, circumcision was to be performed on the “eighth day” (Genesis 17:12), because it was the fore-shadowing of the true circumcision of the heart, that which was to be *“made without hands,”* even “the putting off of the body of the sins of the flesh by the circumcision of Christ” (Colossians 2:11). This is connected with the new creation. 

The first-born was to be given to Jehovah on the “eighth day” (Exodus 22: 29, 30)… and the Resurrection of Yeshua (Jesus) is ultimately signified when He rose from the dead on “the first day of the week,” (Mark 16:9) that was of necessity the “eighth day.”
[/FONT]* 
Understand terms connected to “Blood Moons”…*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Tetrad**:* When four consecutive lunar eclipses are all total eclipses, the group is known as a tetrad.

*The Saros Cycle*:  is an eclipse cycle with a period of about 18 years 11 days 8 hours  (approximately 65851/3 days) that can be used to predict eclipses of the  Sun and Moon.  One  cycle after an eclipse… the Sun, Earth, and Moon return to  approximately the same relative geometry, and a nearly identical eclipse  will occur west of the original location.

*Tishri*: Is the seventh month of the religious year for Israel and the first month of the civil year for Israel. This month holds the feasts of Rosh Hashanah, Yom Kippur, and Tabernacles (also known as Sukkoth).

*Rosh Hashanah*:  This is a two day feast occurring on Tishri 1 and Tishri 2 of the  Hebrew calendar. This is also called the feast of trumpets. A lot of  people believe this feast day is tied to the rapture of the Christian  Church prior to the start of the tribulation.

*Yom Kippur*:  This is known as the Day of Atonement. It is considered to be one of  the most important of Jewish Holidays of the year. It is a day set aside  to atone for the sins of the past year. It occurs on the 10th day of  Tishri. It is found in Leviticus 23:26-32.

 *Sukkoth (Tabernacles)*:  The feast of Sukkoth begins on Tishri 15, the fifth day of Yom Kippur.  It is a joyous feast day while Yom Kippur is one of the most solemn of  feast days. Sukkoth is a feast day with a festival atmosphere. It marks a  season of rejoicing. Sukkoth means booths and refers to temporary  dwelling places the Jews gather into during this holiday. Most Christian  Scholars believe the "Feast of Sukkoth" is the feast for the 2nd Advent  of the Lord Jesus Christ when he returns with his saints on white  horses at Armageddon.

*AV*:  Av is the fifth month of the Hebrew Calendar. It is a time of mourning  for the Jews. There are two festivals that are in Av; on the 9th and on  the 15th. On the 9th of Av is Tisha B' Av which is a sad day when Jews  fast. It recalls the two temples being destroyed and commemorates other  tragic events throughout Jewish History. The other festival which  happens in Av… is Tu B' Av. This is a happy occasion in which couples  traditionally get together to arrange their wedding.

*Nissan*: The first month of the Jewish Religious Year - this occurs in the spring time. Passover Occurs on the 15th day of this month. 

*Passover*: The Hebrew feast day commemorating the Lamb Sacrifice in Exodus where the Angel of Death passed over Israel while the firstborn in Egypt were slain. It also is the same day the Lord Yeshua (Jesus Christ), our lamb sacrifice for sins, was crucified.


[/FONT]


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 23, 2013)

*Four PARTIAL lunar eclipses occurred on the Jewish Passover in* *32 AD – 33 AD*  and the "Feast of Tabernacles" in the years before and after the  Crucifixion of Yeshua HaMashiach (Jesus Christ). The world has since  witnessed seven "Tetrads" coinciding with events impacting Jewish and  Christian culture.

Seven Jewish Total Lunar Eclipses have occurred in the 1st & 2nd Millenniums:
*Four TOTAL lunar eclipses occurred on the Jewish Passover and Feast of Tabernacles in 162 - 163 AD*, coinciding with the worst persecution of Jews… and Christians in the history of the Roman Empire. Within 3 years the Antonine Plague killed eight million people, a third of the population.

*Four TOTAL lunar eclipses occurred on the Jewish Passover and Yom Kippur Holidays in* *795 - 796 AD* while King Charlemagne of the Holy Roman Empire established a DMZ buffer zone between France and Spain, ending centuries of Arab invasions into Western Europe.

*Four TOTAL lunar eclipses occurred on the Jewish Passover and Yom Kippur Holidays in* *842 - 843 AD.* Shortly after the eclipses the Vatican church in Rome was attacked and looted by an Islamic invasion from Africa.

*Four TOTAL lunar eclipses occurred on the Jewish Passover and Yom Kippur Holidays in* *860 - 861 AD.* Shortly after the eclipses the Byzantine Empire defeated Arab armies at the Battle of Lalakaon in Turkey and permanently stopped the Islamic invasion of Eastern Europe.

*The last three “Blood Moons” are very important as they affect **ISRAEL** as we know it today**: **
*
  [SIZE=+0]*Four TOTAL lunar eclipses occurred on the Jewish Passover and the Feast of Trumpets Holidays in* *1493 – 1494.*  Only months after King Ferdinand and Queen Isabella of Spain ordered  all Jewish people to leave the country (after about 200 AD, Spain became  and remained a second Jewish homeland for well over a millennia. So  deeply woven into the fabric of Spain are the Jews that neither history can be fully studied without considering the influence of the other).[/SIZE]

“In the same month in which their Majesties (Ferdinand and Isabella)] issued the edict that all Jews  should be driven out of the kingdom and its territories, in the same  month they gave me the order to undertake with sufficient men my  expedition of discovery to the Indies.” So begins Christopher Columbus’s  diary. 

  The expulsion that Columbus refers to was so cataclysmic an event that ever since; the date *1492 *has  been almost as important in Jewish history as in American history. On  July 30 of that year, the entire Jewish community, some 200,000 people,  were expelled from Spain.  Tens of thousands of refugees died while trying to reach safety. In  some instances, Spanish ship captains charged Jewish passengers  exorbitant sums, then dumped them overboard in the middle of the ocean.  In the last days before the expulsion, rumours spread throughout Spain  that the fleeing refugees had swallowed gold and diamonds, and many  Jews were knifed to death by brigands hoping to find treasures in their  stomachs.

*1492* was the same year that the Jews were expelled from Spain and Christopher Columbus ‘amazingly’…. discovered America which is home today for more than 5 million Jews outside Israel. Like Mordecai said to Esther – “help will come in another way!” And America was blessed by God. More important we believe that America’s purpose was to protect Israel and offer a safe haven for the Jewish people. *However, the question is… how long will **America** still continue this in our day?*

*Four TOTAL lunar eclipses occurred on the Jewish Passover and Feast of Tabernacle in 1949 - 1950* during the 1st Arab - Israeli War for Independence just after Israel had become a nation again for the first time in 2,000 years. It should be noted here: that even though Israel declared themselves a nation *in 1948*, the first permanent government took office on *January 25th, 1949**.*Israel  had a transitional government in 1948. In this way the “(Tetrad) four  blood moons” can tie to the year 1949 for the first elected office of  that year and the birth year could still be 1948. 

  On 14th May, 1948 - Israel proclaimed its independence. Less than 24 hours later, the regular armies of Egypt, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, and Iraq invaded the country, forcing Israel  to defend the sovereignty it had regained in its ancestral homeland. In  what became known as Israel's War of Independence, the newly formed,  poorly equipped Israel Defence Forces (IDF) repulsed the invaders in  fierce intermittent fighting, which lasted some 15 months and claimed  over 6,000 Israeli lives (nearly one percent of the country's Jewish  population at the time).

*Read the rest on the website....it's important.*

*"Pray without ceasing."  I Thess. 5:17*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 23, 2013)

I want to emphasis this:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]"*These signs should not be seen as an attempt to  date-setting for the Second Coming of Christ but rather as a wake-up  call to be ready for what may happen in the near future. Now is not the  time to lapse into spiritual slumber like the Matthew 25 foolish virgins.*[/FONT]"


----------



## Prudent1 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for this. Pastor Hagee did a 'teaching' on this as well. It had almost slipped my mind. Thanks again!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 23, 2013)

Prudent1 said:


> Thanks for this. Pastor Hagee did a 'teaching' on this as well. It had almost slipped my mind. Thanks again!


You're welcome, Prudent1.  As a matter of fact, I just found his teaching and I am listening to it right now.  He brings the text that I put here in this thread alive!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Angelicus (May 24, 2013)

My pastor also did a teaching on this. Good to know we are in one accord about learning about this important subject.


----------



## Shimmie (May 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this Precious Wavy.  

If folks don't believe in God now...they'd better.  They surely better.


----------



## Ithacagurl (May 24, 2013)

This is so a propos for the times in which we are living


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 24, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> My pastor also did a teaching on this. Good to know we are in one accord about learning about this important subject.


Yes, we are in one accord.  I do hope that people read this and take it seriously.  These will be signs from the Lord for us to prepare for His return!!!



Shimmie said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this Precious Wavy.
> 
> If folks don't believe in God now...they'd better.  They surely better.


You are more than welcome, sis.  There will be those who will see the Lord split the sky and still won't believe.  I pray for those whose eyes will open before that day!



Ithacagurl said:


> This is so a propos for the times in which we are living


Yes it is....yes it is!!!


----------



## sweetvi (May 25, 2013)

thank Nice & Wavy for this  I also found John Hagee teaching to be helpful for me as well:

http://youtu.be/fM22diQnS6s


----------



## Laela (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for posting this very important reminder, N&W !


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 25, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> thank Nice & Wavy for this  I also found John Hagee teaching to be helpful for me as well:
> 
> http://youtu.be/fM22diQnS6s


I watched it...awesome video and very informative regarding this event that will take place.



Laela said:


> Thank you for posting this very important reminder, N&W !


You are more than welcome, sis...


----------



## Laela (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 30, 2013)

Laela said:


>



Thank you for bumping this, Laela.


----------



## Leigh (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> The Coming BLOOD MOONS      http://www.pray4zion.org/TheComingBloodMoons.html  Shalom Partner and Friend of Israel,  We found the “blood-red moon”  work interesting and began looking into possible connections to past  and future “Jewish Feasts”… and to our amazement found there are very  significant connections and trust that you will find this teaching  fascinating too!  “And I will show wonders in the heavens, and in the earth, blood and fire and pillars of smoke.  The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the coming of the great and awesome day of Jehovah.”  Joel 2:30 -31 “The sun shall be turned into darkness and the moon into blood, before that great and glorious Day of the Lord.” Acts 2:20     The Jewish Talmud (book of tradition / Interpretation) says; “When the moon is in eclipse, it is a bad omen for Israel. If its face is as red as blood, (it is a sign that) the sword is coming to the world.” Therefore: Lunar Eclipse = bad omen for the Jewish people and Israel; Blood Moon = sword coming; Solar Eclipse = bad omen for the world.  Four, blood moons on Jewish Feast days within two years in Israel is very rare  and has only occurred seven times since the time of Yeshua (Jesus).  There are now four blood moons scheduled to appear in 2014/2015 and then  there will NOT be any for the next 100 years.  Every time a blood moon pattern has appeared on Jewish feast days a big event affects the nation of Israel. The event affecting Israel  begins just before the actual years of the blood moons. To understand  what will happen in the 2014 - 2015 “blood moons” you must understand  the pattern of blood moons in the past.  NASA found that we have had “blood-red moons” on the first day of Passover and the first day of Sukkoth on back-to-back years seven times since 1 A.D. Three of these occurrences were connected to 1492 (the final year of the Spanish Inquisition), 1948 (statehood for Israel and the War of Independence), and 1967  (the Six-Day War) — some of the most significant days in Jewish  history. According to NASA - Four 'blood-red' TOTAL lunar eclipses WILL fall again on Passover and Sukkoth in 2014 and 2015… the same back-to-back occurrences at the time of 1492, 1948 and 1967.  Seven back-to-back, blood-red moons have fallen on the first day of Passover and Sukkoth, with the “eighth time”… coming in 2014 and 2015.  The meaning of the number "Eight”in the Bible is "New Beginnings"… The eighth day was new  after God rested. There are 7 days in a week and the 8th day is a new  beginning. Christ rose on the 8th day which was a new beginning for the  world.  When the whole earth was covered with the flood, it was Noah “the eighth person” (2 Peter 2:5) who stepped out on to a new earth to commence a new order of things. “Eight souls” (1 Peter 3:20) passed through to the new or re-generated world.  Hence, too, circumcision was to be performed on the “eighth day” (Genesis 17:12), because it was the fore-shadowing of the true circumcision of the heart, that which was to be “made without hands,” even “the putting off of the body of the sins of the flesh by the circumcision of Christ” (Colossians 2:11). This is connected with the new creation.  The first-born was to be given to Jehovah on the “eighth day” (Exodus 22: 29, 30)… and the Resurrection of Yeshua (Jesus) is ultimately signified when He rose from the dead on “the first day of the week,” (Mark 16:9) that was of necessity the “eighth day.”     Understand terms connected to “Blood Moons”…    Tetrad: When four consecutive lunar eclipses are all total eclipses, the group is known as a tetrad.  The Saros Cycle:  is an eclipse cycle with a period of about 18 years 11 days 8 hours  (approximately 65851/3 days) that can be used to predict eclipses of the  Sun and Moon.  One  cycle after an eclipse… the Sun, Earth, and Moon return to  approximately the same relative geometry, and a nearly identical eclipse  will occur west of the original location.  Tishri: Is the seventh month of the religious year for Israel and the first month of the civil year for Israel. This month holds the feasts of Rosh Hashanah, Yom Kippur, and Tabernacles (also known as Sukkoth).  Rosh Hashanah:  This is a two day feast occurring on Tishri 1 and Tishri 2 of the  Hebrew calendar. This is also called the feast of trumpets. A lot of  people believe this feast day is tied to the rapture of the Christian  Church prior to the start of the tribulation.  Yom Kippur:  This is known as the Day of Atonement. It is considered to be one of  the most important of Jewish Holidays of the year. It is a day set aside  to atone for the sins of the past year. It occurs on the 10th day of  Tishri. It is found in Leviticus 23:26-32.     Sukkoth (Tabernacles):  The feast of Sukkoth begins on Tishri 15, the fifth day of Yom Kippur.  It is a joyous feast day while Yom Kippur is one of the most solemn of  feast days. Sukkoth is a feast day with a festival atmosphere. It marks a  season of rejoicing. Sukkoth means booths and refers to temporary  dwelling places the Jews gather into during this holiday. Most Christian  Scholars believe the "Feast of Sukkoth" is the feast for the 2nd Advent  of the Lord Jesus Christ when he returns with his saints on white  horses at Armageddon.  AV:  Av is the fifth month of the Hebrew Calendar. It is a time of mourning  for the Jews. There are two festivals that are in Av; on the 9th and on  the 15th. On the 9th of Av is Tisha B' Av which is a sad day when Jews  fast. It recalls the two temples being destroyed and commemorates other  tragic events throughout Jewish History. The other festival which  happens in Av… is Tu B' Av. This is a happy occasion in which couples  traditionally get together to arrange their wedding.  Nissan: The first month of the Jewish Religious Year - this occurs in the spring time. Passover Occurs on the 15th day of this month.  Passover: The Hebrew feast day commemorating the Lamb Sacrifice in Exodus where the Angel of Death passed over Israel while the firstborn in Egypt were slain. It also is the same day the Lord Yeshua (Jesus Christ), our lamb sacrifice for sins, was crucified.




This is astrology. It is exactly what astrologists do minus the astrological sign.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2013)

Leigh said:


> This is astrology. It is exactly what astrologists do minus the astrological sign.





No, it's not astrology.   There is a major difference between Biblical signs and astrology.   

The Bible has documented this and discerning the 'times' via astronomy (similar to studying weather patterns) is not the same as those who practice astrology which is a practice widely used by psychics.

Jesus told us to 'Watch the Signs'... 

_"*And there shall be signs in the sun, and in the moon, and in the stars; *and upon the earth distress of nations, with perplexity; the sea and the waves roaring;" 

Luke 21:25_

As always, satan attempts to deceive and to counterfeit what God has already pre-ordained which is the use of astrology.    

What is shared in the OP is not the same.


----------



## NaturalPath (Apr 11, 2014)

Bump! The first moon will appear this coming Tuesday...just an FYI


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 11, 2014)

NaturalPath said:


> Bump! The first moon will appear this coming Tuesday...just an FYI


 
NaturalPath, thank you for remembering this important thread.    God bless you.


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 14, 2014)

You guys.....it starts tonight at midnight!!!!


----------



## Phoenix14 (Apr 14, 2014)

First appearance is 12:53AM ET, it will be at it's "bloodiest" around 3:03AM


----------



## LoveisYou (Apr 14, 2014)

Listening to Pastor's Hagee's Sermon on it now


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 14, 2014)

This is amazing.  

Thank you Precious Angels for keeping this event alive.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 15, 2014)

I purposely set my alarm to see it and what a beautiful sight I was filled with awe and the wonder of God..I'm grateful that I am not living in the time where many will be filled with terror at the sight of the eclipse ..

Thanks sis @Nice & Wavy for sharing this

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Phoenix14 (Apr 15, 2014)

I meant to wake up. Even set multiple alarms but my body was too tired and couldn't get up.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 15, 2014)

fascinating!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 15, 2014)

CNN also aired it ...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 15, 2014)

Did anyone take pictures or a video who saw it live?

I took pictures last night prior to the Eclipse. There were so many clouds in the way, however I commanded them to move and they did.   It was fascinating just to anticipate this event.   

The bummer is that we had rain on the east coast during the actual eclipse which hindered our viewing the actual change in color.  

These are my pre-event shots from last night.   It looked so much better in person.   Even when the clouds were covering the moon, you could see it's halo, full of confidence that nothing could stop it's purpose planned by God.  The moon continued to glow in it's glory.  

I loved this moment with the soft wind and praising God for all of His wonders of which we've yet to see.


----------

